
Warmest May on record, Siberia 10C hotter - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-warmest-siberia-10c-hotter.html
======
11235813213455
Damn, and I thought COVID lockdowns around the globe would have helped
reducing pollution, apparently not significantly enough

~~~
ntsplnkv2
Even if it did the effects would not so quickly reverse.

~~~
weare138
This. A good example was the Ozone hole. After CFC (chlorofluorocarbon)
propellants were regulated and partially banned it still took like 10 years
before we saw significant results.

------
downerending
Wish we could get some of that here--I'm freezing.

